# Ich kümmere mich um dich. (dich - dir)



## pintarraga

Guten Morgen*.*

En el diccionario para dich y dir aparece la traducción yourself.  No se bien cual es la diferencia por ejemplo en: Ich kümmere mich um dich.

Creo que la frase es correcta.

Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## ErOtto

Dich y dir son las formas de acusativo (dich) y genitivo (dir) de *tú*.

En español ambas corresponderían a te, ti, a ti.

Ejemplos de la diferencia de uso en alemán:

Ich kümmere mich um *dich *- (Yo) Me ocupo de *ti*.
Du hast *dich *darum gekümmert - (Tú) *Te *has ocupado de ello.
Ich gebe es *dir*. - (Yo) *Te *lo doy.
Es bleibt dir überlassen - Es cosa tuya / Tú decides.

"_Deutsch spraach, schweren spraach_" que decía el otro. 

Ya te irás acostumbrando.


----------



## iaf

ErOtto said:


> Dich y dir son las formas de acusativo (dich) y genitivo dativo (dir) de *tú*.


Pequeña corrección, para no confundir. 
Saludos!


----------



## GNK

ErOtto said:


> Dich y dir son las formas de acusativo (dich) y dativo (dir) de *tú*.



Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

GNK said:


> Saludos


---
Con perdón: formas de acusativo y dativo de "DU"
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ErOtto

iaf said:


> Pequeña corrección, para no confundir.
> Saludos!



Y @GNK también... sí, perdón, se me fue la pinza... dativo, evidentemente


----------



## pintarraga

Viele Dands amigos

Un fuerte abrazo


----------

